# fluorocarbon questions



## Lededi999 (Mar 19, 2012)

anyone use fluorocarbon for swimming jigs/pitching plastics/jigs to bass? I fish alot of brush/pads it can be pretty thick sometimes. I've been thinking about switching from 50lb baid to 20lb fluoro maybe? should i go 25lb? or is that gonna be to stiff? I'm using baitcasting equipment. I mostly fish clear water which is why i'm considering the switch.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

If the waters clear id just tie on a leader to your braid. That way you still have the feel of the braid and no stretch of the braid to rip em up and outta the cover.


----------



## Lededi999 (Mar 19, 2012)

I've considered it, but I don't like having the extra knot... what knot would you recommend cause I know the fluorocarbon a weaken with the wrong type of knot

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Amistad (Feb 20, 2007)

Use a double uni knot. Six wraps each way and you'll never break it.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Yep leave the braid and use a double uni-uni knot.........

Here's an interactive lesson.

http://www.netknots.com/html/double_uni_knot.html


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't know why I have such a hard time connecting braid to mono/FC..

I've tried the double uni, I have no problem with mono to mono, or mono to fc, but when I use braid it never works.

I've examined the knots after it breaks, and it appears that the braid is burning through the mono/fc.

I've tried using 6/20 PP to 12lb FC and it always breaks.

Could it be because of a difference in diameter? Should I be using something closer to the same specs?


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

diztortion said:


> I don't know why I have such a hard time connecting braid to mono/FC..
> 
> I've tried the double uni, I have no problem with mono to mono, or mono to fc, but when I use braid it never works.
> 
> ...



Just try more wraps.....try six or seven........also wetting is a must when tightening up the knots.........


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

wally-eye said:


> Just try more wraps.....try six or seven........also wetting is a must when tightening up the knots.........


I do that. I should have added that..

I've tried everything.

Irritating...


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

diztortion said:


> I do that. I should have added that..
> 
> I've tried everything.
> 
> Irritating...


I attach braid to floro and mono all the time, especially for kings on the pier and have never had it fail...


----------



## herschle1 (May 12, 2011)

Leded,


If you are fishing thick cover, it shouldn't matter whether you use braid or fluoro. The vegetation will break up the visibility of the braid. Just make sure to use green. Remember, when you punch through cover, most of those bass are instinctively hitting your jig on the fall. If you fish timber, then visibility might be an issue, so you might use fluoro instead. Another thing to consider are zebra mussels, which attach themselves to stalks of weeds like milfoil. They will knick up your fluoro, jeopardizing its strength.


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

Lededi999 said:


> I've considered it, but I don't like having the extra knot... what knot would you recommend cause I know the fluorocarbon a weaken with the wrong type of knot
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


You could just use a swivel to connect the lines until you find a knot that you like to tie.


----------



## raisinrat (Feb 9, 2006)

diztortion said:


> I don't know why I have such a hard time connecting braid to mono/FC..
> 
> I've tried the double uni, I have no problem with mono to mono, or mono to fc, but when I use braid it never works.
> 
> ...



When you are using super small braids tied to mono or FC that isn't close to the braids diameter you run the risk of cutting through the mono or FC. when you tie a uni to uni or double uni knot(same knot different name) you want to double up the braid before you tie the knot. Just fold a section back doubling it up. Then tie the knot like you would normally but use that double section in the braid as one piece of line. This should stop this from happening to you.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Another vote for the back to back uni knot. Never had it fail yet.(knock on wood)


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

diztortion said:


> I don't know why I have such a hard time connecting braid to mono/FC..
> 
> I've tried the double uni, I have no problem with mono to mono, or mono to fc, but when I use braid it never works.
> 
> ...


I've never had a knot break when connecting fireline to mono or flouro. I connect mono to mono the same way.....Make a loop in the braided line, and go through it once, then again with the flouro, then tie an improved clinch as if the loop was an eye of a hook. Make sure you've left enough tag end on the piece you made a loop with to tie that piece with an improved clinch also. Works great and small knot. I also do this when tieing leadcore to mono by breaking off the lead and using the line instead of trying to insert the mono and tie thing. Alot smaller knot and holds great.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

Thanks for all the PM's and help everyone.

I have a few different options to work with.

Is it August yet?!


----------



## optimax115 (Feb 26, 2010)

Lededi999 said:


> I've considered it, but I don't like having the extra knot... what knot would you recommend cause I know the fluorocarbon a weaken with the wrong type of knot
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 
No knot! Go with straight braid. I fish the Grand River all season long and all we do is flip mats and pads. Bass in heavy cover are not line shy. Even in northern lakes with 5-8' visability under the pads I have no trouble getting bit. 

If the bite slows in your clear waters, try downsizing your plastics to 
3-3.5"


----------



## Lededi999 (Mar 19, 2012)

Alright, i'm going with a leader. Tested the double uni on it and I don't think i'll be breaking it any time soon. Thanks everyone for the advice 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## chemo13 (May 10, 2006)

All these knots and gear choices...sometimes I just want to grab a zebco and 15# K mart line


----------



## Mvillecowboy (Mar 1, 2012)

optimax115 said:


> No knot! Go with straight braid. I fish the Grand River all season long and all we do is flip mats and pads. Bass in heavy cover are not line shy. Even in northern lakes with 5-8' visability under the pads I have no trouble getting bit.
> 
> If the bite slows in your clear waters, try downsizing your plastics to
> 3-3.5"


 I have use a blood knot and it has never failed me But if you get snaged the leader will break before you have to cut the braid

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Lededi999 (Mar 19, 2012)

I tryed the leader and just fluoro line, having just the leader didn't lower sensitivity much but the fluoro line by itself was noticeably less sensitive. With the leader however the knot had a tendency to get stuck or at least slow the line as it came through the eyelets the blood knot was particularly bad the double uni not much better. How can I stop the knots from catching and causing so many backlashes?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Perchlips (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey thanks Ralph!
I have always had trouble connecting leaders to braid and I tried your knot it was so simple and quick I will be using it alot. Thanks again.


----------



## Treven (Feb 21, 2006)

Came up with my own solution for braid to fluor/mono connections.I use a quadruple surgeon's knot and double over the braid to mitigate the small diameter braid cutting the fluoro/mono. Works for casting for kings in rivers for me. Simplicity and strength are fantastic this way.

As far as the knot hanging up with a casting rod (I can see that being a major issue too!), I would figure out how to cast a long leader, kinda like the boys do when their quarry is at peak spawn in the rivers, out in the back yard until you get it. Finesse will be key, but once it is muscle memory, it's like riding a bike. It's all loading the rod and spool control.

Instead of trying to 100% solve problems right out of the gate, I have found adapting over a fairly lengthy "training" period has taught me some VERY invaluable lessons that have paid off many times over.


----------



## kgpcr (Apr 25, 2012)

I have had trouble in general with Flouro knots. I now buy one size heavier flouro


----------



## Goosemanhnt4fud (Oct 7, 2008)

Anyone try the modified Albright knot, extremely small and on knot wars beat the uni to uni knot.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...u4icDw&usg=AFQjCNElRbHGHpUYmi76IZLAiuc7w1hRig


----------



## Lededi999 (Mar 19, 2012)

I tryed it, it's a strong knot i trust it more than the uni uni but it has a tendency to catch in eyelets more than the uni with casting gear i've never had the uni break though either 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

